# Vacuum Cleaner



## lisacastle (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, I am Lisa Castle. I have a Dyson Vacuum Cleaner. I have face a problem. My Dyson Vacuum Cleaner has lost suction. but i doesn't known how to fix it. My Vacuum Cleaner model is Dyson DC14.
Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Was the loss in suction instantaneous or over time? 

The cyclonic chamber does need to be cleaned out from time to time if wet dust accumulates in the ports.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.dyson.com/medialibrary/...oorcare/manuals/dc14_opmanual_usa2007 pdf.pdf
Read pages 9 thru 12.


----------



## lisacastle (Mar 5, 2017)

joecaption said:


> https://www.dyson.com/medialibrary/...oorcare/manuals/dc14_opmanual_usa2007 pdf.pdf
> Read pages 9 thru 12.



Your link aren't working.
thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Google that make and model # and the site for the manual should come up.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the same Dyson model. Never had a loss of suction though, but I'd guess that something is caught in the passages leading to the canister. I'd remove the canister and examine the areas circled in red (see pic). The bottom piece comes off easily. As others have said, you do need to do some routine maintenance on it every year or so. There are filters that need to be cleaned, and the cyclonic chamber also gets covered in accumulated crud.


----------



## lisacastle (Mar 5, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I have the same Dyson model. Never had a loss of suction though, but I'd guess that something is caught in the passages leading to the canister. I'd remove the canister and examine the areas circled in red (see pic). The bottom piece comes off easily. As others have said, you do need to do some routine maintenance on it every year or so. There are filters that need to be cleaned, and the cyclonic chamber also gets covered in accumulated crud.


Thanks.


----------

